# Baby teeth / adult teeth question



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Gosh, it's been so long. I want to say somewhere between 4-5 months. I do remember a bit of blood.


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

I agree with Jo Ellen, 4-5 months and there will be a little blood. Shouldn't be too much though...just a little oozing and then it stops.


----------



## jenn1v (Mar 11, 2009)

Buddy started losing all his baby teeth around 4months and it seemed like everyday one was falling out. And there was a little bit of blood but stop right afterwards.Good luck


----------



## Clhoie (Dec 16, 2008)

okay okay! good! i thougth 4 months was to early, but i guess he lost one tooth he was playing with reesie and me on the floor and then it was time for lunch so i pick reesie up and notice she has a little blood on her... i notice is ONLY at the tips of her fur, so its like something just rubbed up against her. and cooper only had one dot of it on his paw, also only on the tips of his fur... atfirst i freaked out trying to find what was causing the bleeding but i couldnt find it until i realized - I wonder if he lost a tooth LOL....... Guess thats what it was. it wasnt alot of blood, just a tiny bit quarter size bit. i wana look in his mouth but he wont let me lol


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Try to get one of those baby teeth that fall out. I found one of Daisy's and I have it still, in my jewelry box. I can't believe anything about her was ever that small. It's one of my favorite things :heartbeat


----------



## russ&jo(UK) (Jan 28, 2009)

Shanks has been lossing teeth for about 3/4 weeks now he went through a period of losing one a day early on then he lost none for a week or so now its every few days (he cant have many left) and hes just turn 5 months so sounds pretty simular age to your little one.. 

On the blood side of things it all depended on what he was doing if it came out in one there was hardly any blood but if it was while he was playing there was a fair bit looked owrse than what it was because it mixed with all his slobber and went all over his toys and our hands...

I found if hsanks was in the process of losing a tooth he wouldnt let me near his mouth but once it was out and he had either dropped it or eaten it (doh).. he had no problem in fact he liked me rubbing where it had fallen out from...


----------

